# Among thhe fameous 3 B: bach, Beethoven, Brahms who move you the most(favorite)



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Among the fameous 3 B: bach, Beethoven, Brahms who move you the most(favorite)*

I wouls go for Brahms for now since he is whatt i'm into wright now,, love is quite tonal & powerfull Love his symphony 1 and that it for now, short but sweet,, bye

:tiphat:


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

I would probably say Brahms in general, but Bach's Mass in B minor and his other long works are particularly moving to me.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Either Beethoven or Brahms. Just because he was the latter's _mentor_, I choose Beethoven.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2018)

B-B-B......Boulez?


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

shirime said:


> B-B-B......Boulez?


That's very intense. It sounds almost whimsical in a way.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Bach, ahead of Brahms.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Bartok!

But of these three, Beethoven, mea culpa by a long way.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Ich bin ein Brahmsian! Addicted while young, and still captivated. It's the Four Bs for me: Bach, Beethoven, Brahms, and Bartók, and Brahms leads the way.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

Beethoven vies with Wagner for my second favorite composer. Brahms and Bartok both make my top 10. Bach makes my top 20.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Who moves me the most? Beethoven, no question. 

Bach can be fascinating but is never truly moving. 

Brahms is often engaging but tends to cause indigestion.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

"Moves" being the operative word, Brahms for sure. Every time I hear or play any of the symphonies, I realize just how astoundingly great this music is - fills me with awe. There are moments in each symphony that just causes an emotional torrent unlike anything in all of Beethoven or Bach. The finale of the first, the coda of the finale of the 2nd, the 2nd movement of the 4th...just a few examples. The 2nd piano concerto is thrilling. The Requiem. What a genius and yet was able to connect to us who aren't.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Beethoven for me all the way. Brahms is okay too, and especially his German Requiem. I rarely listen to Bach though, but he does have some great music too.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Beethoven, Brahms, Bach.... In that order. I think most of you could have guessed that. :lol:


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

....*Braaaaaaaahms*....


----------



## Konsgaard (Oct 24, 2014)

Beethoven. 

Brahms doesn't move me at all.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Beethoven moves me the most. But Brahms has a way of sticking in my head. I have had more earworms from his music lately than anyone else. The nice thing about that is, they let me focus on a melodic cell and how he is manipulating it; it's actually quite pleasant.


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

Beethoven 

One B to rule them all


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Although love all three, would go with Brahms. Through his music, feel as though I knew him personally. The triangle with him and Schumanns fascinate me so much


----------



## Alkan (Jun 30, 2018)

Brahms. The high note at 12:29 of this violin concerto recording says it all:


----------

